# The Hulk - Worlds Fastest R35 GT-R - Video



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2012)

On 17th March 2012 Severn Valley Motorsport achieved a Top Speed of 218.01 Mph in ***8220;The HULK***8221; @ RAF Marham.

The Recording Equipment was provided by Racelogic and we thank them for the use of the 
following :

1 x Video VBOX PRO 20hz inc External GPS Antenna ( Fully Calibrated)
1 x Performance Box 10hz with External GPS Antenna (Fully Calibrated)
2 x Performance Box 10hz with Internal GPS Antenna (Fully Calibrated)

The Reason that Racelogic decided to install so many Data logging units is because they did not want any discrepancies from anyone. ( Call this way beyond all reasonable doubt)

Some of you may question why is the speed registered on MLR as 217.97mph, this is because they were all using the Perfomance Box 10 hz machines, the Video VBOX PRO is a 20hz unit and is more accurate. That is why we ran both types of units side by side. Hence the registered official speed is 218.01mph.

We also took one of their team in the HULK to give him a feel of the acceleration of the beast. John was shaking even on Monday LOL


This is the highest recorded Top Speed for a R35 GT-R anywhere in the World, not only that but the result was achieved in the wet, heavy rain showers persisted during the course of the entire day.We have also been informed that there was a diagonal head wind against the car of approx 10mph.Bodes well for future runs, hopefully dry day and no headwind = Improved speed & Time !

As you can see from the video the GT-R did not achieve full throttle Acceleration until 4th gear, eating up valuable tarmac. The Distance from this point was well under 1 mile, however the total distance covered from 30mph to terminal speed was 1.1miles. We are very confident that the HULK will achieve 220mph in 1mile or less in the dry.

We are in discussions with RAF Marham about a return visit in the dry to better our own record!


We have been privileged enough to be given permission to use Video Footage of the Day by RAF Marham.

*Please Click on the Link below *

SVM GTR "THE HULK" WORLD RECORD 218MPH - YouTube

As you will see from the video at the end of the run area there are braking zones, the first one is 2 car widths wide and the 2nd one is 1 car width wide, not something that you wish to drive through at 220mph (There is bravery driving in the wet at that speed, then there is being nuts taking the braking risk ...lol...The safety of both driver and car was of utmost importance so we aired on caution & Braked well before the 1st marker)


*This is an official Data Sheet from Race Logic*










*Below is a certificate that has been presented to us by Race logic *










Just for the record we have compared the data from the HULK with a Bugatti Veyron Supersport :

Speed Time Vehicle

110 ***8211; 130 mph 1.90secs Veyron SS

110 ***8211; 130 mph 1.47secs HULK GT-R

180 ***8211; 200 mph 6.00secs Veyron SS

180 ***8211; 200 mph 3.71secs HULK GT-R


*We would also like to thank all Parties involved : RAF MARHAM, MLR, Racelogic, all staff at SVM and all suppliers involved in creating the HULK.

Special thanks to Ben @ GTC, Stevie G, Uncle Steve & Club Members for their support on the day

Great Success for Cobb ! and their tuning Platform !*

Regards Amar, KK & Team


----------



## *MrB* (Dec 2, 2009)

Hats off to you guys :thumbsup:


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

Great work guys and nice video to go with it. Love it how it wants to go sideways through the gears :clap:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2012)

*MrB* said:


> Hats off to you guys :thumbsup:


Thank you, the hard work was worth it.

Regards


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Fantastic job SVM.

Hopfully the high speed reign and title will not be relinquished by the weekend.

:smokin:


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Can't argue with that! Phenomenal.


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Nice vid, car sounds great


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Well done SVM :bowdown1:


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

Wow that looks so easy. lol Amazing watching your car still accelerating hard after 190 mph. Loads of room to go faster too .


----------



## ifty (Jul 27, 2005)

Congrats you guys deserve credit for what you have achieved :thumbsup: any chance of a passenger ride in the HULK


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

Well done fellas, cracking job!


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

get a new certificate, typo could invalidate your Record 

nice vid


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

The numbers are amazing when you compare them to the veyron SS, the run looked almost effortless.

Well Done!!!!


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

The way that car gains speed after 130mph is nothing short of astonishing!!!


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Wow. Very impressive. :bowdown1:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Thank you guys,i know it will be a hard one to defend, but hopefully more to come from Team SVM
(hope you agree)
kk


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

tonigmr2 said:


> Can't argue with that! Phenomenal.


Don't you bet on it LOL...I Think AMS are a coming 
:thumbsup:
KK


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

The hulk has made AMS angry. The first person to throw a tank at a helicopter wins!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 22, 2009)

Not at all! We are happy for the boys over at SVM!

I just merely stated in the other thread the two cars in question really did very different things.

we did 216.9mph in a standing mile (in the dry) over the distance of 1.0 miles

SVM did 218.1 MPH in a rolling (looks to be 30-40mph) 1.1 mile distance albeit in the wet.

There was some confusion on NAGTROC that this was the fastest standing mile GT-R and that is not the case but I do see this as the fastest recorded MPH by a GT-R period.

Eric


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

I just loved watching the speedo in the vid. It went up quicker than it went down.
Nice when you reap the fruits of your labour :thumbsup:
Very well done SVM.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Not at all! We are happy for the boys over at SVM!
> 
> I just merely stated in the other thread the two cars in question really did very different things.
> 
> ...


Thank's Eric at least we got you thinking lol
i'm sure a standing start wont make that much , maybe the *dry tarmac* might help?

good luck @ this weekends event, if you dont break this one in the dry, I will be back opcorn:
who said that?:chuckle::chuckle:
kk


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

Nice work chaps.... should quite down one or two of the doubters.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Mookistar said:


> The hulk has made AMS angry. The first person to throw a tank at a helicopter wins!


You been watching to much telly Mook 
All in good spirit:thumbsup:
AMS are at the top of there game ,A little unfair though to compare 1600whp
Against a questionable tiny 1200BHP 

Hulk needs to bulk up,..he cant win, can he? be interesting seeing how many mph, over 500bhp makes? 20mph?
kk


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 22, 2009)

Kevan our 8.62 @ 173.8 run was done at about 1350-1400whp. We tried to run more on the last pass that day but it blew the tires off so bad in 2nd gear that the ECU closed the throttle down.

For the mile we wont run 1600whp either. There really isn't any need to considering the gearing will only allow a bit over 230 and we are doing 174mph in just the first 1/4 mile. 

I just hope we get good weather. In years past there has been a horrendous head wind there.

Eric


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

ill try blow wind the right way for you Eric ,

i have terrible wind sometimes   no worries
kk


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> Hulk needs to bulk up,..he cant win, can he? be interesting seeing how many mph, over 500bhp makes? 20mph?


Kev, as you claim 30% transmission losses, that'll be over 700bhp difference won't it... :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

matt j said:


> Kev, as you claim 30% transmission losses, that'll be over 700bhp difference won't it... :thumbsup:


point made i think with 218mph wet Against 216mph dry
kk


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

What's your prediction for TOTB standing kilometre Kev?


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Nice work on the top speed run, looking forward to seeing what AMS lay down this weekend and seeing the answer to it. 

Who cares who claims what power, the quicker and faster car wins - all the power claims and excuses in the world make no difference


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Marky_GTSt said:


> Nice work chaps.... should quite down one or two of the doubters.


We had no dowt Hulk would come good, He just took too long, i think most guys wanted to see more action than words
Lesson learnt....

Hopefully some of the SVM cars now get a little respect, all conversions
"The Team" put in 110%,,,Ask any owner, i;m sure they all agree they made the right choice.
Hulk will move on, what's next who knows? First off is to keep improving day by day this game dosn't stop
kk


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

matt j said:


> What's your prediction for TOTB standing kilometre Kev?


God Know's lol
Wet or Dry ?
kk


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> Wet or Dry ?


Wet seems to cause mixed opinions, let's just say dry shall we? :chuckle:


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

Well done boys impressive stuff..

kk you owe me a beer mate i told you would win the top speed ;-)


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

God I hope you don't break his record Juergen. Lol. I couldn't take the stress. Lol


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Mookistar said:


> God I hope you don't break his record Juergen. Lol. I couldn't take the stress. Lol


check all videos and paper work mook, 
:thumbsup:
That ryan and jurgan are clever fellas:flame: dont believe 299mph!!!!!
or 17000bhp 
kk


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

matt j said:


> Wet seems to cause mixed opinions, let's just say dry shall we? :chuckle:


Give me time to think, i havnt gone metric yet 
kk


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

simply stunning...! congratulations. awesome achievement. :clap:


----------



## Courtz (May 21, 2011)

Wow! Awesome run, seems effortless!

Pretty sure you'll be above 200 for TOTB


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Excellent....knew you guys would get the job done....great to see the records starting...keep up the amazing work:thumbsup:


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Yep the others might as well not bother showing up to TOTB top speed run!

BTW you could have done more - my video shows I went through the first braking point at over 135 ;-) Was a bit twitchy under braking though hahaha.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

ROG350Z said:


> Yep the others might as well not bother showing up to TOTB top speed run!


Don't be so sure on that, it's a kilometer not a mile... :nervous:


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

Well done SVM 

Cain't wait for the next one!


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Wet?? Really looked mostly dry.... in Top Gear fashion, I will give you a "mildly moist" 

When it was said cones (earlier, in another thread) at the en,d I expected small cones, not a big red and white wall with a small gap!! 

Jokes aside, well done guys, car looks impressive, very impressive!! As a matter of interest, does the car still have the creature comforts? AC, ICE, etc?


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

Congrats!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

grahamc said:


> Wet?? Really looked mostly dry.... in Top Gear fashion, I will give you a "mildly moist"
> 
> When it was said cones (earlier, in another thread) at the en,d I expected small cones, not a big red and white wall with a small gap!!
> 
> Jokes aside, well done guys, car looks impressive, very impressive!! As a matter of interest, does the car still have the creature comforts? AC, ICE, etc?


Trust me it was wet ...ill get a certificate of wetness lol
i think you needed to be there!!

Yes ice (Michael Jackson and Queen playing.. no A/C,
kk


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Trust me it was wet ...ill get a certificate of wetness lol
> i think you needed to be there!!
> 
> Yes ice (Michael Jackson and Queen playing.. no A/C,
> kk


I trust you  I was going to go, but missed the cut off for clearance, did not know about the event.

A simple yes was good enough, I have now lost all respect for you..... bright green car, running silly power, driving like a nutter in the wet, with thriller on the radio........... :flame:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

We did turn stereo off for the run, so guys could hear engine not hear wacko! (who's Bad)
Sorry mt8, Just explaining Hulk was not a stripped out racer
kk


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Funny Kev, I always had you down as a Frankie goes to Hollywood, Elton John, Culture Club, George Michael sort of guy


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

MIKEGTR said:


> Funny Kev, I always had you down as a Frankie goes to Hollywood, Elton John, Culture Club, George Michael sort of guy


wrong again, LOL 
kk


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> wrong again
> kk


Again!!

When was I wrong before?

I remember thinking I was wrong once, but I was mistaken


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

I know who Kev looks like..


You know that guy from the film Casino, the one that Sharon Stone is dating behind her husbands back and keeps giving him money, her previous boyfriend.

lol


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Nigel-Power said:


> I know who Kev looks like.. You know that guy from the film Casino, the one that Sharon Stone is dating behind her husbands back and keeps giving him money, her previous boyfriend. lol


James Woods lol


----------



## dragerboy (May 15, 2003)

Amazing guys, it did look fairly easy. What im shocked at is the way the speed is gained above 100mph.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Lets not crap the thread as we were all almost getting on..
We were ask to give the Hulk, a run out

We have more exciting news, coming.."The team" is growing and getting stronger.TBA
We so want to move this forward ..Big time!
Pls keep on track..we need support to keep this Record in the Uk (Big effort by all)
regards kk


----------

